# Feigen



## Bebel (24. Nov. 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe einen (schon einige Jahre alten) __ Feigenbaum in Topf.

In manchen Jahren hat er auch sehr schmackhafte Früchte getragen. 

Bisher habe ich ihn immer wenn die Temperaturen unter -5°C gingen ins Haus geholt. 

Ich würde ihn, weil er mittlerweile auch schon sehr groß ist, gerne im Garten auspflanzen. 

Wer hat Erfahrungen damit? 
Trägt der Baum, ausgepflanzt im kühlen (Nord-)Nordrheinwestfalen, auch Früchte?

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Suse (24. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Feigen*

Hallo Bebel,
ist Deine __ Feige denn laut Baumschule, oder Gärtnerei winterfest?
Meine ist das zwar und sie trägt auch jedes Jahr Früchte wie verrückt, 
aber schmecken tun die nicht, eigentlich werden die auch nicht so richtig groß.
So sahen die diesen Herbst aus:


----------



## ossini (24. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Feigen*

Hallo!
Ich habe seit 4 Jahren 2 Feigen im Garten ausgepflanzt und viel geerntet.
Im letzten Winter sind mir diese erfroren, haben aber wieder neu ausgetrieben.
Ein einjähriger Steckling hat sich aber total verabschiedet.
Wenn der Winter nicht wieder so hart wird hoffe ich im nächstem Jahr reichlich ernten zu können.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Feigen*

Nabend,

wenn ich wüßte, um welche Feigensorte es sich handelt, könnte ich die Frage gaaaanz einfach beantworten.

Feigen liegen im Temperaturbereich zwischen 0  bis minus 18 Grad.
Was hier so ohne Namen verkauft wird ist in der Regel bis etwa -5 oder gar bis -10 Grad winterhart.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Feigen*

Moin,

ich will hierzu nochmal kurz(?) klugschei.....

@ Bebel: Jetzt nicht mehr auspflanzen, aber gleich im Frühjahr. Wächst jetzt nicht mehr an u. wackelt nur im Pflanzloch bei jedem Windstoss (..und davon bekommen wir noch genug!). Ausserdem wird er durch das bisherige Überwintern etwas verweichlicht sein. Wie gesagt, aber im Frühjahr..

OK... nochmal geändet und weiteren Text gelöscht, weil ich heute morgen geistig bei Oliven und nicht bei Feigen war... iss diss Balzheimer ??


----------



## Alexandros (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Feigen*

Hallöle,

wird haben in Griechenland ein paar Feigenbäume im Garten und die tragen mehr als wir jeh essen könnten  Daher gibts auch viel Marmelade für den Rest des Jahres.

Mein Großvater hat nun einen Steckling oder wie man das nennt mitgenommen und hier im Garten gepflanzt, er meinte wenn man ihn irgendwie schützt solang er noch so klein ist gäbe es keine Probleme.

Ich glaub die Plastiktüten kommen auf die Feigen um sie schneller reifen zu lassen, bin mir aber nichtmehr ganz sicher.


----------



## Bebel (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Feigen*

Hallo 

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Leider weiß ich nicht welche Sorte __ Feige es ist.
Ich habe den __ Feigenbaum selbst geschenkt bekommen, er stand vorher einige Jahre auf der Terrasse einer Arbeitskollegin, die den Baum nach ihrem Umzug in eine kleinere Wohnung ohne Garten nicht mitnehmen konnte. Sie meinte aber der Baum "sollte eigentlich  Winterhart sein".

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man Feigenbäume auch ausgepflanzt mit einer Wurzelsperre versehen sollte, da der Baum dann mehr Kraft in die Früchte steckt und nicht soviel Kraft in Wachstum und Blätter.

Es würde mich auch interessieren ob mein Sandboden für Feigenbäume geeignet ist oder ob ich den Boden an der Pflanzstelle aufbereiten muß.

Außerdem habe ich häufig gelesen, dass der Baum an einer warmen Hauswand auf der Südseite stehen soll, damit kann ich jedoch nicht dienen, hat es Zweck den Baum auch an anderer Stelle zu pflanzen?

Würde gerne von Euren Erfahrungen hören bzw. lesen.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Feigen*

Hi,

die __ Feige solltest Du dann nächstes Jahr an den wärmsten Platz im Garten pflanzen (möglichst geschützt vor kalten Ost- oder Nordwinden). Winterhart ist Ficus carica (wenn nicht gerade in kalten Zonen ausgepflanzt) , allerdings friert sie bei starken Minustemperaturen bis auf die Wurzeln herunter, treibt dann im Frühjahr aber normalerweise wieder stark aus. 
Das mit den Früchten ist so eine Sache für sich. Bei nicht auf Kälteresistenz gezüchten Exemplaren wirds wohl nichts geben, da sie erst über den Winter reif werden, der Baum sie aber bei Frostwetter in den hiesigen Gefilden meißt gleich abwirft. Gerade wenn er nicht geschützt vor einer warmen Südwand steht (da müssen aber auch selbst die kältefesten Fruchtsorten hin damit es was zu ernten gibt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (26. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Feigen*

Moin,

..noch einmal zum Thema Feigen.

Wir haben seit gut 25 Jahren Feigen im Garten, wohlgemerkt in Hamburg und nicht an einer Südwand, sondern mitten im Garten.
Wir ernten jedes Jahr viele wunderbar schmeckende Früchte mit einem Gewicht von bis zu 120 Gramm/Stück, also in einer Größe wie gekaufte. In einem schönem Sommer ernten wir sogar zweimal. Wir ernten soviel, daß wir die Feigen nicht nur direkt essen, sondern auch zu Feigensenf etc. weiterverarbeiten. Unsere Früchte sind sehr süß und haben keine festen Kerne innen, sind also super zum aus der Hand essen geeignet.

Die Früchte bilden sich in den Blattachseln im frühem Frühjahr u. brauchen etwa 3-4 Monate bis zur Reife.

Nochmal zur Winterhärte. Unser Feigenbaum/busch erträgt mal locker fast 20 Grad minus, mal friert er dann aber auch in einem mildem Winter bei nur -10 Grad zurück. Also keine Regel. Er treibt dann aber im nächsten Frühjahr ganz schnell wieder aus, die neuen Triebe werden etwa 2,5 m. hoch und tragen trotzdem Früchte. Ich schneide ihn meist sowieso auf diese Größe zurück.

Noch etwas zum kaufen von Pflanzen. Der Thomas (Palmenmann) verkauft Pflanzen in der Größe von ca. 1,5 m. für etwa 20 €. Diese tragen Früchte in den Farben lila, rot, grün und hell (hoffentlich!). Ich habe letztes Jahr 2 große Hochstamm-Feigen (etwa 2,5 m.) gekauft, von denen noch keine einzige Früchte getragen hat. Wenn sie im nächsten Jahr nicht ansetzen, fliegen sie raus.
Neben unserer alten Feige habe ich in den letzten Jahren immer wieder kleinere Pflanzen in Gartencentern u.ä. gekauft, aber nur wenn diese schon Früchte trugen. Dann wußte ich was ich bekomme und kann daher dies Vorgehen nur jedem empfehlen.

Nebenbei: Feigen in Deutschland haben eine alte Tradition. Allgemein bekannt ist ja wohl die Feigengasse in Deidesheim (Pfalz), wo seit über 100 Jahren in der ganzen Strasse Feigen wachsen. Sieht toll aus und hat mich damals auch zur eigenen Feige animiert. Aber auch in anderen Gebieten Deutschlands (Dresdner Elbtal, Saale-Unstrut, Bergstrasse) und in Weinbaugebieten werden Feigen ausgepflanzt. Also keine Angst, man riskiert ja nicht viel (ich meine preislich), kann aber andererseits viel Freude damit haben.

   

Bilder: Eigene Produktion (u. Dodis Wurschtfinger  )


----------



## Bebel (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Feigen*

Hallo

Vielen Dank noch mal für Eure Antworten. 

Ich werde dann mal für das Bäumchen (im nächsten Frühjahr) ein sonniges Plätzchen im Garten suchen. 

Weiß denn jemand ob ich meinen eher sandigen, trockenen Boden noch etwas aufmöbeln muß?

Gruß Bebel


----------



## waterman (2. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Feigen*

Hi,
ich glaube im letzten Winter sind viele ansonsten winterharte Feigenbäume, die draußen ungeschützt standen erfroren, meine beiden auch. Einer steht schon 30 Jahre, einer erst drei. Beide sind aber im Frühjahr wieder ausgeschlagen, jedoch leider ohne Ernteerfolg im Sommer.

@Jo: Kannst Du mir das Rezept für den Feigensenf mal geben.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Feigen*

Moin,

@ Wassermann Wil: Feigensenf... mach mal, Rezept nachstehend:

Zutaten:
2 kg. frische, vollsaftige Feigen, 1,8 kg. Zucker, Saft von 1-2 Zitronen, 250 g. gemahlenes Senfmehl (man kann hier Coleman nehmen oder selber mahlen).

Zubereitung:
Die Früchte putzen, entstielen, klein schneiden, mit dem Zucker mischen und langsam unter fleißigem Rühren alles zum Kochen bringen. Wenn die Masse sprudelnd kocht, beginnt die eigentliche Kochzeit. Nach etwa fünf Minuten Zitronensaft hinzufügen, nach weiteren fünf Minuten das Senfmehl. Wer keine Klumpen mag, kann einmal mit dem Mixstab durch die Masse gehen. 
Ich persönlich finde es etwas grober besser. Man kann natürlich auch noch Chili oder so zugeben, aber möglichst keine Aromaten, die den Feigengeschmack überlagern. 
Gibt man noch mehr Senfmehl dazu ist der Senfgeschmack intensiver (logisch), aber ich mag obiges Rezept, obwohl der Feigensenf bald eher wie "Senfmarmelade" schmeckt. 
Nach dem Kochen heiß in Schraubgläser einfüllen, hält einige Jährchen.

Schmeckt umwerfend zum Käse, vor allem zu jungem oder gereiftem Bergkäse, und ist zudem eine hervorragende Grillsoße. Aber auch zum Fleisch als Beilage oder nur zum naschen...

... machs mal, Du wirst begeistert sein !!


----------



## waterman (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Feigen*

Jo, 
ich bin schon beim Lesen begeistert. Danke für das Rezept, :beeten ich werde jetzt erst mal das teuer gekaufte Glas aus der Pfalz knacken lassen und hoffe, dass ich im nächsten Jahr ernten kann. Gruß
Wil


----------



## Jürgen E (25. März 2010)

*AW: Feigen*

Hallo Feigenfreunde,

ist jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt zum Auspflanzen oder sollte man noch bis zu den Eisheiligen warten?

Gruß Jürgen


----------

